
David Bunnell, a Founder of Tech Magazines PC World and Macworld, Dies at 69 - NaOH
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/22/technology/david-bunnell-dead.html
======
andrewl
I remember him from when I used to by computer magazines, but I never knew
anything about him beyond what he wrote about computers. I certainly didn't
know this:

 _After graduating, he taught school in Chicago and then at the Pine Ridge
Indian Reservation in South Dakota. In 1973, during the occupation of Wounded
Knee, S.D., by members of the American Indian Movement, Mr. Bunnell delivered
food to the protesters._

